
Teracube: Smartphone with a 4 Year Warranty - oritron
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/teracube/teracube-the-sustainable-smartphone-with-a-4-year-warranty
======
oritron
The basic idea of making a phone to last for longer than current contenders is
appealing. No mention about the battery being replaceable though, which in my
experience is the real limiting factor on current phone longevity. Edit: it
includes a free battery change, impressive at this price

Not sure what the business argument is to have far better specs /and/ warranty
than other phones at the low price point (early bird is $200 for an octa core
with 6GB RAM). I wondered if they are subsidized by VC but didn't see anything
on AngelList. Curious if anyone knows more.

~~~
Teracube
Teracube is not backed by VC but the founders themselves. They provide free
battery replacements (not just one time but as many as it takes throughout the
4-year warranty). It is true that users cannot replace the battery themselves
but that's why the warranty comes with free parts, labor and two-way shipping.

The business idea is that by prolonging the phone's life, we can reduce 1/
e-waste (45M tons of e-waste produced by US and 135M WW) produced by people
discarding their old phones, and 2/ raw materials used to produce the phones
which not only the planet is running short but also the pollution caused
during mining and manufacturing process.

